# Very Dominant Bully Mouse



## mangalothemango (Sep 23, 2015)

I have three mice, Jude, Lucy, and Eleanor. I originally had just Jude and wanted to get her some pals. So I adopted Lucy and Eleanor, who have been together since birth (supposedly). I was slow with introductions because Jude was having health problems and I didn't want the others to get anything. I have always had the two cages next to each other and they would sniff each other through the bars with no problem. As Jude got better I started putting them together in the bathtub and they were all very nice and cuddly with each other. I recently got a bigger cage that I could connect to Jude's cage for extra space. Jude and Eleanor get along great but Lucy is being a huge bully. She attacks Jude and draws blood. So I have been removing Lucy and putting her in time out for short periods with no progress. In the past Lucy and Eleanor have had little fights but ever since I have introduced Jude into the same area Lucy has now been showing much more dominance to Eleanor than usual. She has now been biting her butt, bathing her, and is now mounting her. Eleanor doesn't seem bothered by it but it seems to be new behavior. Can anyone offer advice on how to stop Lucy from being such a bully to Jude?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's usually recommended to introduce the does to a new cage with new substrate/bedding etc to reduce domination (as you did with the bath tub) and does (girls) usually sort things out themselves after introductory scuffles but it may be that Lucy will not tolerate Jude for whatever reason. I'd try a new cage and see how they get on.


----------



## mangalothemango (Sep 23, 2015)

What I did was I connected my new cage and Jude's original cage with tubes and then I have been separating them at night since they wont get along. Before I did this I scrubbed down everything and changed the bedding. Don't know i that helps or not. But what I am noticing more often than not, Lucy goes into Jude's smaller cage and chases her out and then Lucy stays in there like shes taking over.


----------

